# Tires: Tell us about currently available 155/80/13 WW



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

So has anyone used these two tires and can comment on them? The Kumho are rated for higher mileage, and the Uniroyals say fucking Tiger Paw on the sidewall. Both about the same prices. 

http://www.tirebuyer.com/tires/kumho/solus-kr21/p/tv193000321

vs

http://www.tirebuyer.com/tires/uniroyal/tiger-paw-awp-ii/p/tv130000092


----------



## pimtina (Sep 23, 2012)

In the specs it sats the Kumhos are blackwalls. So get the Tiger Paws!


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

They make them in a whitewall so obviously I'll be getting that.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

OGJordan said:


> They make them in a whitewall so obviously I'll be getting that.


pretty sure there only availible in blackwall breh ?


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

So señor cheese, I know you see a lot of tires come through. What's the nicest 13 radial they still make in a whitewall?


----------



## 898949 (Jun 29, 2012)

How about hercules? I know those are still being made an are whitewall. I never tried them though.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

OGJordan said:


> So señor cheese, I know you see a lot of tires come through. What's the nicest 13 radial they still make in a whitewall?


uniroyals would be my choice of whats left ..... They look good , whitewall holds up good (even for three wheeling ) , They wear extremly well ....i would say only draw back is they look a little wider then the firestones or hercules i am used to 

the only others left are milestars (brown walls ) or tornells ( look good but wear out quick ) 

choices are getting limited ....with 14's being recently discontinued it really looks like within a year or two everyone will have to pony-up and buy either the premium sports or the cokers if you want a narrow white wall tire


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

Still some Hercules left aren't there?


----------



## Mr Solorio (Jan 19, 2011)

OGJordan said:


> Still some Hercules left aren't there?


Hercules are koo but its hard top keep the white wall white


----------



## 898949 (Jun 29, 2012)

Mr Solorio said:


> Hercules are koo but its hard top keep the white wall white


so their like milestars when it comes to the whitewall getting ugly?


----------



## BIG E 602 (Mar 30, 2009)

yep seem to be


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

The milestars come white using a bbq pit brush....lol...


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

Man I hate the look of the Tiger Paws and the fact it says "Tiger Paw" on it lol. Guess thats what I'm leaning toward though, gotta have clean white walls. Anything else is uncivilized.


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

Get seta marshals they clown tigerspaws an brwnstars 
the white stripe stays nice wear well too.


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

I like my Uniroyals, I can't stand Milestars and their brown whitewalls..


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

Oh yeah an the kumho is 100% blk wall...
tire buyer idiots have had tht shot wrong for over a yr
on there website.


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

Marshalls huh? Any idea where to find them?


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

Yesir.


----------



## Lowrider19 (Dec 27, 2012)

Hercules,Coopers and Uniroyals at www.onlinetires.com ranging from $53.00-$56.00


----------



## martin1979mc (Dec 27, 2012)

I just pick up some tiger paws today












that's how they look on I like the tiger paw look better then any tire that's out there right except 5.20s of course


----------



## martin1979mc (Dec 27, 2012)

Heath V said:


> I like my Uniroyals, I can't stand Milestars and their brown whitewalls..


:roflmao:


----------



## kaos283 (Nov 9, 2002)

Good topic, someone should pin this info.


----------



## Mr.lincoln (Sep 2, 2011)

How do the coopers an hercules look???they look good o wat/


----------



## 898949 (Jun 29, 2012)

Mr.lincoln said:


> How do the coopers an hercules look???they look good o wat/


heres a good comparison...

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/24-wheels-tires/360848-f-s-hercules-155-80-13-white-walls.html


----------



## kaos283 (Nov 9, 2002)

~87Limited~ said:


> heres a good comparison...
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/24-wheels-tires/360848-f-s-hercules-155-80-13-white-walls.html


:thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

Mr.lincoln said:


> How do the coopers an hercules look???they look good o wat/


i would really doubt you can get them since both have been discontinued since august of last year :facepalm:


----------



## Mr.lincoln (Sep 2, 2011)

~87Limited~ said:


> heres a good comparison...
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/24-wheels-tires/360848-f-s-hercules-155-80-13-white-walls.html


 thanks!!


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

Marshals 155-80-13 white walls!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## kaos283 (Nov 9, 2002)

Lets make this something we could pin

Make.Model.Availability.Caracterisric.Price range. 

5.20 old school for the OG's

5.20 Premium Sportway for looks and reliability

FIRESTONE FR380s 

HERCULES MRV (Discontinued) Available in some area and also maybe hard to keep a white wall ?? Available from VISIONQUEST23 on here

MARSHALL touring 791 (Discontinued)the white stripe stays nice wear well too (Roadstar Robinson on here apparently have some) They're supposed to be closest to Firestone FR 380s 

UNIROYAL tigerpaws They look good , whitewall holds up good (even for three wheeling ) , They wear extremly well ....

TORNELLS look good but wear out quick

COOPERS (discontinued) 

CORNELL Classic (discontinued) wears out fast

MILESTAR aka brownstar or shit star w/w dont stay white Dont Get those !!!!

What about remingtons maxxum II with small white wall .

Hercules,Coopers and Uniroyals at www.onlinetires.com ranging from $53.00-$56.00​

Cool thread with pictures below
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/24-w...about-currently-available-155-80-13-ww-2.html 


Feel free to bring corrections  it's work in progress

Thanks to everyone posting pertinent info.


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

what order is that? Cuz if its supposed to be from most desired to least its all fucked up :facepalm:

Make sure brownstars stay on the bottom. :thumbsdown:

Plus most them tires you can still pick up. :nicoderm:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

D-Cheeze said:


> i would really doubt you can get them since both have been discontinued since august of last year :facepalm:


Still available homie.


----------



## 898949 (Jun 29, 2012)

Who has owned hercules? an do the whitewalls hold up pretty good as far as staying white?

also any pics of the tiger paws mounted on a gbody??


----------



## kaos283 (Nov 9, 2002)

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> what order is that? Cuz if its supposed to be from most desired to least its all fucked up :facepalm:
> 
> Make sure brownstars stay on the bottom. :thumbsdown:
> 
> Plus most them tires you can still pick up. :nicoderm:


Well like i said feel free to do something constructive with it. And brownstar are pretty much at the bottom except the one that are suppose to be discontinuated.


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

i have plenty of hercules available out here in la area


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Them Tornel tires still out there?


----------



## kaos283 (Nov 9, 2002)

kaos283 said:


> Lets make this something we could pin
> 
> Make. Model. Size. Price range. Caracterisric. Availability.
> 
> ...


Made a few changes, Surely more info can be added. Post it up


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

martin1979mc said:


> I just pick up some tiger paws today
> View attachment 628175
> View attachment 628176
> that's how they look on I like the tiger paw look better then any tire that's out there right except 5.20s of course


Looking good!


----------



## 83lowlow (Sep 20, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 898949 (Jun 29, 2012)

Any feedback on the hercules wear an if the whitewall holds up or not?


----------



## azmurh (Jan 12, 2008)

I know the Hercules the MR are discontinue but you can still get the MRV which is a new tread design


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

Haven't read all the posts but for my 2 cents. STAY AWAY from milestars. 

Lovin my Tigerpaws.









Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

I found a stash of Marshalls (thanks to someone on here who can remain nameless if he wishes). They're supposed to be closest to Firestone FR 380s. Be here this week and I'll post pics. Daytons should be done in 3-4 weeks and I'll post some mounted pics.


----------



## 898949 (Jun 29, 2012)

azmurh said:


> I know the Hercules the MR are discontinue but you can still get the MRV which is a new tread design


Were the Hercs MR whitewall hard to keep white? I like the MRV tread design over the Tigerpaws but Paws whitewalls stay white so im not sure on the MRV


----------



## kaos283 (Nov 9, 2002)

OGJordan said:


> I found a stash of Marshalls (thanks to someone on here who can remain nameless if he wishes). They're supposed to be closest to Firestone FR 380s. Be here this week and I'll post pics. Daytons should be done in 3-4 weeks and I'll post some mounted pics.


----------



## azmurh (Jan 12, 2008)

~87Limited~ said:


> Were the Hercs MR whitewall hard to keep white? I like the MRV tread design over the Tigerpaws but Paws whitewalls stay white so im not sure on the MRV


Yea they don't get dirty but simple to clean but then again there better than mile stars I use Hercules myself and i like them but I'm a lay and play setup guy myself


----------



## 898949 (Jun 29, 2012)

azmurh said:


> Yea they don't get dirty but simple to clean but then again there better than mile stars I use Hercules myself and i like them but I'm a lay and play setup guy myself


Cool cool maybe ill go for the MRV's then. As long as the whitewall doesnt end up like the brownstars then ill be good. Yeah lay and play here as well but will be hopping soon so hopefully they hold up.


----------



## 81monte505 (Aug 16, 2012)

What tire would you recommend for a daily driver on 1-2" extended uppers, thinking about getting the tiger paws but the Hercules don't look too bad either


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

good luck with that


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

Hercules are pretty available still, it's not like they're firestones. Just gotta ask around.


----------



## Slow low 65 (Jul 15, 2012)

Where can I get the tiger paws at is there a certain website ? Any info would be great , thanx.


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

OGJordan said:


> So has anyone used these two tires and can comment on them? The Kumho are rated for higher mileage, and the Uniroyals say fucking Tiger Paw on the sidewall. Both about the same prices.
> 
> http://www.tirebuyer.com/tires/kumho/solus-kr21/p/tv193000321
> 
> ...


The very first post in the topic has a link


----------



## 898949 (Jun 29, 2012)

i wanna take the plunge on the hercs mrv but still worried on the whitewall turning ugly even though azmurh said their good to go an all. any second opinions on them just to be sure?


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

~87Limited~ said:


> i wanna take the plunge on the hercs mrv but still worried on the whitewall turning ugly even though azmurh said their good to go an all. any second opinions on them just to be sure?


Yeah, buy them now while they're available. Soon it will be milestar and uniroyals for new stock and that's it. Whitewalls get dirty, just clean them and stay away from those brownstars.


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

Try small tire shops not the big brand name ones


----------



## kaos283 (Nov 9, 2002)

kaos283 said:


> Lets make this something we could pin
> 
> Make. Model. Size. Price range. Caracterisric. Availability.
> 
> ...


Updated with pretty much all the info I could gather around.


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

OGJordan said:


> I found a stash of Marshalls (thanks to someone on here who can remain nameless if he wishes). They're supposed to be closest to Firestone FR 380s. Be here this week and I'll post pics. Daytons should be done in 3-4 weeks and I'll post some mounted pics.


:thumbsup:


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

kaos283 said:


> Updated with pretty much all the info I could gather around.


"SHITSTARS" go on bottom of the list!!


----------



## kaos283 (Nov 9, 2002)

kaos283 said:


> Lets make this something we could pin
> 
> Make. Model. Size. Price range. Caracterisric. Availability.
> 
> ...


Edited


----------



## 898949 (Jun 29, 2012)

cashmoneyspeed said:


> Yeah, buy them now while they're available. Soon it will be milestar and uniroyals for new stock and that's it. Whitewalls get dirty, just clean them and stay away from those brownstars.


Yea brownstars i wont be getting thats for sure. But do the Hercs stay white an not turn brown like the brownstars?


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

~87Limited~ said:


> Yea brownstars i wont be getting thats for sure. But do the Hercs stay white an not turn brown like the brownstars?


I've only run 1 set and they were good to me. They just don't have the super stretched look to them. If you can even get them, do it. Coopers are done for as of last year so its either milestar or tiger paw, that's the only options without paying $100 per tire. Everywhere I've ordered tires had refunded my $$$ in full and giving the same answers I got a couple years ago when Firestone an Cornell's were discontinued.


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

im in for tires..neeed some 14 inch options too..


----------



## 898949 (Jun 29, 2012)

cashmoneyspeed said:


> I've only run 1 set and they were good to me. They just don't have the super stretched look to them. If you can even get them, do it. Coopers are done for as of last year so its either milestar or tiger paw, that's the only options without paying $100 per tire. Everywhere I've ordered tires had refunded my $$$ in full and giving the same answers I got a couple years ago when Firestone an Cornell's were discontinued.


:h5:


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

OGJordan said:


> I found a stash of Marshalls (thanks to someone on here who can remain nameless if he wishes). They're supposed to be closest to Firestone FR 380s. Be here this week and I'll post pics. Daytons should be done in 3-4 weeks and I'll post some mounted pics.


Tires came in today. Talked to Dayton, wheels are due to ship in 2 weeks, so I'll post some mounted then. But here's the tires, look real good to me. Super dirty from shipping:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

OGJordan said:


> Tires came in today. Talked to Dayton, wheels are due to ship in 2 weeks, so I'll post some mounted then. But here's the tires, look real good to me. Super dirty from shipping:


Niiiice!!;-)


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

OGJordan said:


> Tires came in today. Talked to Dayton, wheels are due to ship in 2 weeks, so I'll post some mounted then. But here's the tires, look real good to me. Super dirty from shipping:


Lookin good USO. Can't wait to see em mounted on those D's! 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## texican (Aug 8, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 83 reg ttops (Sep 16, 2012)

Be careful bcuz I got the tigerpaws and didn't even put 10 miles on them and my one front tire got a damn tennis ball size bubble in it!


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

83 reg ttops said:


> Be careful bcuz I got the tigerpaws and didn't even put 10 miles on them and my one front tire got a damn tennis ball size bubble in it!


 BUBBLES ARE FORM AGE.maybe the tire sat a while before they sold it to you.or they split it during mounting which is common when the use bars and not the mounting machine.


----------



## texican (Aug 8, 2007)

Just got mine in!


----------



## 59WETDREAMS (Oct 15, 2012)

How about those maxxis MA-1 has anybody bought those before? And what's the price range. I might be able to get my hands on a few sets.


----------



## sinisster65 (Jan 31, 2009)

Are the hankook H714 still available?


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

:nosad:



sinisster65 said:


> Are the hankook H714 still available?


----------



## kaos283 (Nov 9, 2002)

Anyone heard of the brand Dayton tires ? I have a set of tires mounted on some 13's. Any good, still available ? Thread was similar to a Cornell.


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

kaos283 said:


> Anyone heard of the brand Dayton tires ? I've seen a set of tires monted on some 13's. Any good, still available ? Thread was similar to a Cornell.


 Yes they are nice tires ive had few sets over the years but Im sure they have been discontinued for some time now like everything else


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I think just milestars and 520s are left I believe tiger paws are dicontinued


----------



## kaos283 (Nov 9, 2002)

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Yes they are nice tires ive had few sets over the years but Im sure they have been discontinued for some time now like everything else


Damm I was going to send my car to the paint shop with the china that are with it. Guess I wont ! :wow:


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

i got my tiger paws delivered today from tire buyer










plus i ordered another set today

1Delivery method
Checkout 
*Thank you for your order*

What happens next? We'll send an order confirmation to the email address you provided. 









Order #: 02143389
*Date order placed: Thu May 23 21:33:58 EDT 2013*

Manage account




*Billed to:*

*visa:** **************Your credit card will be charged by TireBuyer.com.
Joseph 
san diego, California 92104Pho


*Delivering to:*

*Joseph Modica*
4247 ponderosa 
san diego, CA 92123
Phon

*FREE DELIVERY*

*Arrives in 5-10 days*
Track this order




Subtotal:
$234.72
Shipping charge:
FREE
 Taxes and Fees:
$25.78
Total paid:
$260.50






*Order summary*

*Tire Size: P155/80R13*














*Uniroyal - Tiger Paw AWP II
Standard Touring All Season *
 Size: *P155/80R13*



Unit Price
*$58.68*
each 


Quantity
*4*
tires 


Coupon/Savings


Shipping charge
*FREE DELIVERY*



*$234.72*
set of 4


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Man this sucks!!!


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

What are new FR380s going for out there in the market.....


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

$400


----------



## sinisster65 (Jan 31, 2009)

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> $400


From where?


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

sinisster65 said:


> From where?


From me....


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

ABRAXASS said:


> What are new FR380s going for out there in the market.....



around here been seeing them go for $500 same with 13 hankooks also


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

925rider said:


> around here been seeing them go for $500 same with 13 hankooks also


Wheres "around here" at? Got some 14 Hankooks also, like new


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

ABRAXASS said:


> Wheres "around here" at? Got some 14 Hankooks also, like new



Bay area...14s not in as much demand but that may change now they discontinued them


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

gonna have to run 185 70 14 white walls only half inch diff..


----------



## shockker559 (Aug 19, 2010)

Can someone up date this page. What can we still get. In 155 80 r13


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

shockker559 said:


> Can someone up date this page. What can we still get. In 155 80 r13



bahahhahaha


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

I guess what ever the retailers have in stock is what's available uffin: after that is questionable :wow:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

Brownstars


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

86 Limited said:


> Brownstars



according to ducati they just discontinued them :drama:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

now lowriders must be raped and forced into buying the new 5.20's lol lowriding is going down the drain. wtf happened?


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

:nono: Its not going down the drain. Those that can hang, maintain. Those that can't, can fall off. They ain't gona be missed.


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> :nono: Its not going down the drain. Those that can hang, maintain. Those that can't, can fall off. They ain't gona be missed.


AMEN. It's like $300 difference. If you don't build your car like goddamn circus car the tires will last at least a year if you drive a lot, much more if it's a Sunday driver.


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

I Have some Hercules 155-80-13 ww for sale. $400 shipped per set. I have access to about 8 sets. , but they dont make them anymore. So , when they are gone, they are gone........:thumbsup:


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

get the new 5.20's...


----------



## Lowrider19 (Dec 27, 2012)

Hercules are still available......they're not rare yet.


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

Lowrider19 said:


> Hercules are still available......they're not rare yet.


I just called Hercules,and they are not making 155-80-13 ww anymore. There are some shops that have them in stock. You just have to find them. What is out is all that is left. So, Pick them up while you can !!! I do have some sets for $400 shipped !!:thumbsup:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

Ho la!!!


----------



## bigfeo (Nov 8, 2011)

every store I have hit up with khumos saying the are WW tell me the WW has been discontinued, only black walls. I have the milestars they do turn brown with a quickness, ride good but look ugly fuck that, probably going to get some tiger paws in a week or two...then again if I have to pay $100 for each I might as well get some 5.20s...


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

bigfeo said:


> every store I have hit up with khumos saying the are WW tell me the WW has been discontinued, only black walls. I have the milestars they do turn brown with a quickness, ride good but look ugly fuck that, probably going to get some tiger paws in a week or two...then again if I have to pay $100 for each I might as well get some 5.20s...


Yeah 5.20s?


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

maguilera63 said:


> I just called Hercules,and they are not making 155-80-13 ww anymore. There are some shops that have them in stock. You just have to find them. What is out is all that is left. So, Pick them up while you can !!! I do have some sets for $400 shipped !!:thumbsup:


:twak::buttkick:


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

Wicked Wayz said:


> :twak::buttkick:


This coming from a guy that is selling some busted up, bent up, 3 prong china spinners for $150. You can get new ones for about $130.:finger:


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

Fyi they are dayton spinners and they are 260 new dumbass


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

Wicked Wayz said:


> Fyi they are dayton spinners and they are 260 new dumbass


LOL . ok .. this coming from a guy selling some busted up, bent up, 3 prong dayton spinners for $150..... Does that make you feel better??:twak:


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

maguilera63 said:


> LOL . ok .. this coming from a guy selling some busted up, bent up, 3 prong dayton spinners for $150..... Does that make you feel better??:twak:


Fuck u. Matter fact I think you bought from me before so why the fuck u hatin on me now? U didnt get something you wanted im assuming? Haha u funny


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

LADIES! LADIES!

Go to PM's with that Shytt. 

I don't want to hear it. I'm sure no one else wants to either.

Lets keep this thread on track uffin:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

I'm going to let go of one of my sets of Marshalls! But.............I want $500 shipped for the set!!! Don't have to sell just throwing it out there incase someone's looking for these. PM me if interested.


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

Wicked Wayz said:


> Fuck u. Matter fact I think you bought from me before so why the fuck u hatin on me now? U didnt get something you wanted im assuming? Haha u funny


*********** GUY IS A RIPOFF ******** The reason I am hating is because you ripped me off. I sent to money for for Dayton chips and never recieved them. Sent you pm's and you didnt respond, but you did cash my money order.:machinegun:All I ask for is my money back or the dayton chips....

******** Back to the topic ********** 155-80-13 WW :thumbsup:


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

maguilera63 said:


> *********** GUY IS A RIPOFF ******** The reason I am hating is because you ripped me off. I sent to money for for Dayton chips and never recieved them. Sent you pm's and you didnt respond, but you did cash my money order.:machinegun:All I ask for is my money back or the dayton chips....
> 
> ******** Back to the topic ********** 155-80-13 WW :thumbsup:


When did you supposedly send me this money order? I only deal through paypal clown like I told you before. Post up the info you have if your so confident. Bet this dude pulls up some "I musta lost it" type shit. I havent listed any dayton chips in about a yr besides the black ones i have listed now hoe. This dude jus hattin.. I aint going anywhere pussy..


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

Wicked Wayz said:


> When did you supposedly send me this money order? I only deal through paypal clown like I told you before. Post up the info you have if your so confident. Bet this dude pulls up some "I musta lost it" type shit. I havent listed any dayton chips in about a yr besides the black ones i have listed now hoe. This dude jus hattin.. I aint going anywhere pussy..


Like I said I have proof and I didnt lose it. You ripped me off, Like I said I accepted the loss, you got me. I got the chips from someone else. You know you did me wrong and calling me names isnt going to change it. But leave it alone, forget about it. 

******************** BUYER BEWARE ***************

ONE MORE TIME= BACK TO THE TOPIC ============= 155-80-13 WW :thumbsup:


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

155-80-13 WW:thumbsup:


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

Lol.. You dont even know my name joke... Anyway movin on.. 155/80/13s where they at


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## kaos283 (Nov 9, 2002)

Travelstar at pepboys


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Ive got a couple Sets of nos Hercules 155/80 13 and 165/80 13 LeMans. Pm if interested.


----------

